# Caramel and Annie kidded, pic overload :)



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been busy all week so I haven't been able to get pics of the new kids posted 

Caramel kidded Monday morning with 2 does and a buck, its possible that the two does share different sires but I'm not positive, I need to consult the breeders of my bucks to see what they think, I'll probably end up doing a DNA test 

Buck









Doe kid #1 (I call her Mousy for now, because of her color and because she's so small )

































Doe kid #2

























Look at that topline! typical yogi daughter 









And Annie kidded Tuesday at 12:30am with a buck and a doe, she needed a little help but nothing too serious, BooBoo seems to be throwing big heads :roll:

Buckling(is for sale if anybody is interested  )

























With my mom 









Doeling, we named her Sadie

























Enjoy!


----------



## Krista (Feb 1, 2010)

So cute. They look like they have perfect Batmans on their faces!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how adorable ...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats... they are so cute.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They all look healthy and happy - and so cute!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty babies!! Congrats! I just love Obi faces.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

All are very cute and second ones are stunning-colors fantastic! :shades: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks everybody  they are growing like weeds and causing trouble already


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awwww...Beautiful babies!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry I'm late... 

They are cute!! 



goathappy said:


> its possible that the two does share different sires but I'm not positive, I need to consult the breeders of my bucks to see what they think, I'll probably end up doing a DNA test


 I thought once the doe is bred, she can't be bred again.... :?

Anyway, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are some very pretty babies you have there. I would rather doe a DNA test and be sure than to have that feeling of being uncertain.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

oops, I meant do ;-).


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys 



shadycreekgoats said:


> goathappy said:
> 
> 
> > its possible that the two does share different sires but I'm not positive, I need to consult the breeders of my bucks to see what they think, I'll probably end up doing a DNA test
> ...


I was sick when she was bred, so my mom bred her to two different bucks in the same heat :doh: but I'm thinking that the chocolate girl probably is a Yogi daughter since she appears to have her daddy's eyes(all of yogi's kids have sleepy eyes ) We've decided to name the chocolate doeling Coco, and her black sis is Chanel


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!! oh what darlings they all are


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks stacey


----------

